# Old brick skirt separating from exterior wall



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

hi back  many responders will wonder about your problem so adding REAL pictures is often a good idea,,, completing a forum question is also good - where ARE you ? better yet, where's your house ?


----------



## jessatiel (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pointers... here is some more info! I am in Sacramento, CA, in a house guilt in the 50's (although I'm sure this brick stuff in newer). Now, lets see if I can figure out how to attach photos...


----------



## jessatiel (Aug 19, 2013)

The photo above shows the brick wall, and the way it bumps out around the front door. And here's a close up of the crack at the top:


----------

